# OK MAG ~ Jade Goody WEDDING



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Bit Cheeky i know but has anyone managed to get a copy of these & would send it to me when finished ( id cover costs) ...ive been to 20 + newsagents & can't get one ....

UPDATE IVE NOW GOT ONE ...MY DH MANAGED TO GET ONE THIS MORNING ...THANKS ANYWAY ESP STARR....I CAN'T SEND MINE ON AS MY SISTER HAS ALREADY ASKED FOR IT ...SHE LIVES IN SWITZERLAND...

Thanks

Hope XXXX


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i didnt buy one but i heard a lady in tesco ask today and they are getting extra deliverys in all the stores in the morning as it the fastest seller ever - according to the tesco staff


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I've got it.. pm me and i'll send it over when i'm done.. 
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope she'd negotiated a percentage of the profits then! I know OK paid a lot for the exclusive rights to the pictures but they should really give a percentage cut if they sell a record number from mags from it. Jade wants to make as much as she can to secure her boys future


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hiya girlies 

same here ive been to loads of newsagents and no one has got any  so if there is anyone else with a copy that is willing to send over to me aswell  and ill cover costs

many thanks


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

I've got a copy that I've just finished reading.   

It only covers up to just after the ceremony, the evening do etc is covered in next weeks mag.  

If anyone wants it just let me know.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I too bought a copy I am an avid reader of OK!  

I have felt really emotional since reading this, I just cant stop thinking about her and boys. Its just so so sad.
What really upset me was her saying that she will say goodbye to her children when the time is right and before she becomes too ill as she doesnt want the boys to see her that way. I just cannot get my head around this. I just have no idea how you would ever be able to say goodbye to your children. She is just so brave.
Have to say I wasnt a big Bid Brother/Jade Goody fan, but I have so much respect for her now and just feel so so sad.

Its awful it has really affected me, I almost wish I hadnt read it, but at the same time am pleased I have.

x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have to say she looked beautiful in her dress and so happy, what an ispiration she is.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes Jade looked wonderful in her dress, 
She did not look ill at all, I hope she leaves longer to prove the Drs wrong!!!
Book your Ok mag. next week for the part 2

I saw lots of copies of the Ok mag in LIDL stores, check there, just by the front Door!!


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

i have a subscription to OK mag,the wedding was truly beautiful and she looked stunning,as someone else said not ill at all,i really hope she proves the doctors wrong and has a much longer time to enjoy being with her family,she is so brave and still fighting,


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes she is still fighting even with her neighbour!!!
She is a strong woman,
Tesco has got many more copies of the wedding issue!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Can you believe her neighbour arguing with her ( if its true ) ......    .....

Have pre~ordered next wks copy .....sooooo sad....   


Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Friends and fans, held a rally today to collect money for jades kids, that's really nice


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Unfortunatly the argument with her neighbour did happen (I've been told it is on youtube). He actually said some horrible things - he told her to f*** off and die! I can't believe there are some really sick people in this world. There was even people setting up groups on ******** saying the same thing. These people are so sick and have no idea what she is going through  

I think that she looked beautiful on her big day, I really wish that she had more time with her boys - actually, I wish that this hadn't happened to her.



Choice4 said:


> Friends and fans, held a rally today to collect money for jades kids, that's really nice


That is such a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I read in the mirror today that they told the neighbour that they would be gone for a few days and he said thats lovely as he was tired of all these media!!!, so that what started the fight


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I can understand how it might annoy him, having the media there all the time, but he really should have bit his tongue and he certainly shouldn't have said what he did


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jade
To undergo surgery tonite, to help stop her pain
I don't know why they would not leave her alone, I wonder if her body can cope with the surgery.
I hope they would not quicken her death, with infection and stress from the surgery


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

This is so sad isn't it ... she is so young and with such young boys.  I worried about waiting for the doctors to tell her when to say goodbye.  At end stage with so many meds she may be too out of it to know whats going on.  I lost my darling mother to cancer so sadly it's too familiar.

Like others I pray she proves them wrong and beats this or outlives this diagnosis.  If that's not to be then I pray she has her final moments in the company of those she loves in peace and without pain or fear 

Siobhan x


----------

